# 8th Graders Welcome....WTH?



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking For Reliable & Trustworthy Helper (SW Side. DSM)
REPOSTING THIS: 
A young man to assst me in a small lawn service as well as doing odd jobs around the house, and other Properties around DSM.
Painting, lawn Mowing, Drywall, Ceramic Tile Instalation Assistance, 
Home, Garage, Storage Clean Outs.
8th Graders & High Schoolers Welcome to apply. 
(Serious Inquiries Only need respond)
Must have parental aproval.
Summer & Fall .Employment Only:
[email protected]
[email protected]
515-343-xxxx
I'm needing help Today "Sunday 6/2/2013 >>> Call before 9:30 to setup time to meet.
If the short interview goes well, then plan on working immediately. Pay Today
House Clean Out begins at 10:30am
Thanks:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

That is a new low. Just when I thought I have heard everything.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Little boy lovin creeper


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

someone should give him a call and find out all of his info. I would be very curious to see if he comes up in the sex offender registry.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Most likely they are doing this so all they have to pay is min wage.



Poor kid runs the risk of getting seriously injured and his "employer" most likely does not have workers comp.



I won't hire some one thats under 18.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Can you say stranger danger 
Sounds like a dirty old man or someone who did not proof read


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I bet he drives around in a van that says "FREE CANDY" on the side.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds like a regular chester . What a piece of $#@$


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Was that a CL ad?


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Sure was


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

P3+.............

You should send this post to your local labor office and the UEID...This is someone attempting to circumvent the labor laws...no WC, Taxes, etc...and get things done at minimum wage or less..
These are the type of Contractors that give the industry a bad name...


----------

